# I damaged the seal on my Audi Roadster window.



## anthonyhyman (7 d ago)

Hi Guys, I damaged the seal between the roof and the window seal on my Audi TT, the car locked whilst keys where inside after I changed the battery (stupid mistake I know) now I get water inside the car anytime it rains. The seal appears damaged between the roof and top of the window. Can this be replaced or does anyone know the part I would need to replace myself. Got to be cheaper than the constant dehumidifiers . I realise being stupid costs. So paying the price 😞 Please help


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 try a search people have used a number of different things to re fix the rear screen


----------

